# Just a thought.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

I was thinking the other day about all the bottles we as diggers find. Always bringing more to the surface. Value is determined by more than supply and demand I realize, but everytime another rare bottle surfaces does it decrease the value of the ones in collections already? Are we in a sense, shooting ourselves in the foot with every bottle we uncover? Especially one of a kind. Just a thought. What do you think?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 17, 2021)

Did you ever read that story on the paddle steamboat they dug up in the Mississippi flood plain that was stoked with still corked and full of contents bottles, some rare scroll flasks, that probably killed some prices.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Did you ever read that story on the paddle steamboat they dug up in the Mississippi flood plain that was stoked with still corked and full of contents bottles, some rare scroll flasks, that probably killed some prices.


No I did not. Did the boat have a name? I will do a search and try to read about it. Funny you mention the paddleboat. I saw a nice one on the Hudson River. It was in one of the marina. Now I wish I took a picture. Oh well, now where were we? Oh yeah, I believe that find would decrease the values some what but how much. If I have a one of a kind bottle valued at say, $800.00 and another is found. How much would the value drop?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jamdam (Mar 17, 2021)

There are only a finite number of out of production bottles. Many are still left to be found but the number is fixed. Bottles break, even those that have been found. Demand will continue to exceed supply for older and rarer bottles. Temporary finds will depress some unique examples but over time, diminishing supply will always lead to increased prices.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 17, 2021)

That was the Arabia, but those bottles (except a few I heard "walked") ended up in a museum, so can't imagine that impacted prices much. 

I think rarely is there a find of rare bottles large enough to really impact the going price for things.  Locally, you may dig enough of a rare local bottle to exceed local interest, but for any of the more nationally collected bottles, I don't think there would be an impact.  I really feel that digging keeps the hobby alive, especially locally.  People always want to hear about and see stuff that is fresh to the market rather than the same bottles that have circulated amongst collections for the last 50 years.  It gives people hope that they might be able to acquire something that historically all the examples have been collection-locked.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 17, 2021)

It’s the same with any collectible and the market.  New finds of coins always impact the value of others in that date/grade.  I would imagine bottles are the same thing ans there have definitely been finds of bottled and cans that have impacted prices of the pieces already known.

honestly - I don’t believe the “only one known” type of hype no matter what anyone says. Reason is - there are so many people out there that don’t collect bottles or any other collectible but simply have them in their families and that’s the end of it.

look at all the early New England glass (pitchers, cups, sugar etc) - I’d guarantee there is a lot more out there sitting in China hutches or attics that people have just had in their family.  The same goes for bottles.

imo - unless there is documentation from a manufacturer of a set number of pieces created - the unique one or a kind stuff is just hype by the owner and/or seller.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> No I did not. Did the boat have a name? I will do a search and try to read about it. Funny you mention the paddleboat. I saw a nice one on the Hudson River. It was in one of the marina. Now I wish I took a picture. Oh well, now where were we? Oh yeah, I believe that find would decrease the values some what but how much. If I have a one of a kind bottle valued at say, $800.00 and another is found. How much would the value drop?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I think it was the Arabia-I can't find the content on the scrolls but there are other bottles besides those-very interesting read.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 17, 2021)

Here you go





__





						Looking for Bottles Carried on the Steamboat Arabia | Peachridge Glass
					





					www.peachridgeglass.com


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 17, 2021)

yacorie said:


> It’s the same with any collectible and the market.  New finds of coins always impact the value of others in that date/grade.  I would imagine bottles are the same thing ans there have definitely been finds of bottled and cans that have impacted prices of the pieces already known.
> 
> honestly - I don’t believe the “only one known” type of hype no matter what anyone says. Reason is - there are so many people out there that don’t collect bottles or any other collectible but simply have them in their families and that’s the end of it.
> 
> ...


Yes I believe the part about non collectors just keeping stuff buried in their closets. Had a non collecting friend that received a gift of a bottle from another non collector ( I know weird right). My friend Al showed this bottle to me because he knew I was a collector. My eyes popped out of my head, it was a cornflower blue petal wax sealer fruit jar with an iron pontil. I don't know much about fruit jars but I knew it was something special so I checked into it and got a round about price of 500-850 (1980's prices) Took it to the Baltimore show in Timonium showed it around and sold it for him. $650, probably should have waited for an auction setting but Al was thrilled with the sale price.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your awesome yacorie! Thanks for the link.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Yes I believe the part about non collectors just keeping stuff buried in their closets. Had a non collecting friend that received a gift of a bottle from another non collector ( I know weird right). My friend Al showed this bottle to me because he knew I was a collector. My eyes popped out of my head, it was a cornflower blue petal wax sealer fruit jar with an iron pontil. I don't know much about fruit jars but I knew it was something special so I checked into it and got a round about price of 500-850 (1980's prices) Took it to the Baltimore show in Timonium showed it around and sold it for him. $650, probably should have waited for an auction setting but Al was thrilled with the sale price.


My neighbor does garbage removal. Emptying houses of degree, sometimes everything someone owned. He always gives me the bottles, crates or whatever he pulled from the place. He gets some of the most amazing things. I can't believe people don't want the stuff, but for whatever reason they don't. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> My neighbor does garbage removal. Emptying houses of degree, sometimes everything someone owned.


I've actually thought of this as a new career.... but, I'd probably "keep" myself into the poor house!
 ~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> There are only a finite number of out of production bottles. Many are still left to be found but the number is fixed. Bottles break, even those that have been found. Demand will continue to exceed supply for older and rarer bottles. Temporary finds will depress some unique examples but over time, diminishing supply will always lead to increased prices.


That makes sense. Thanks for your thoughts.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> I've actually thought of this as a new career.... but, I'd probably "keep" myself into the poor house!
> ~Fred


I thought about a side business like this also. He has a store in Patterson NJ. His business keeps it well stocked. All basically stuff people paid him to remove! He now gets to sell for even more of a profit. Win-win situation. Although not every job has a pot of gold, some do.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 17, 2021)

This happened on a large scale in Toronto a few years back.  The city decided to redevelop their deindustrialized waterfront for residential use, which involved construction crews digging up enormous amounts of bottles that were dumped into the lake as fill.  Suddenly there were so many Toronto bottles on the market that it completely collapsed prices.  For years you could buy Hutchinsons for $5 a piece at bottle shows.  You might still be able to, not sure.


----------



## brent little (Mar 17, 2021)

There was a huge dig in the mid 80's at the Dome site in Toronto. Six guys dug around 10000 plus early blob sodas and beers. The market in Ontario sodas tanked for a long period. i got back into it in2012 and it seems to be quite healthy if the bottle is fairly rare. They were known as the dream team. The only known H.Sprott flavoured beers where found here. Toronto stuff is still on the soft side for prices.I would think in the 45 years I have bought and sold bottles and jars the market still seems to be very good. But you have to collect "very good stuff " if you plan on being in it for the long run. I looked at a guys collection recently of novice entry level bottles and passed.


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I was thinking the other day about all the bottles we as diggers find. Always bringing more to the surface. Value is determined by more than supply and demand I realize, but everytime another rare bottle surfaces does it decrease the value of the ones in collections already? Are we in a sense, shooting ourselves in the foot with every bottle we uncover? Especially one of a kind. Just a thought. What do you think?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


If you brought a $5000.00 bottle to the surface, would you take $3000.00 for it? No, you would want the 5 grand. But if you took the 3 grand, then, I'd say you shot everyone in the foot. Prices follow market sales and if you sell below market value then you're hurting the market price 
Kind of hard to say "no thanks to a potential sale even though you literally have nothing in it". I believe this is what's wrong with the economy. People that have nothing in what they are selling are living off the backs of people who do. Sometimes it's their entire saving lost to a card shuffle and put on the market for little to nothing. And why should we care? Because we could be next. I'm just saying... .

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I was thinking the other day about all the bottles we as diggers find. Always bringing more to the surface. Value is determined by more than supply and demand I realize, but everytime another rare bottle surfaces does it decrease the value of the ones in collections already? Are we in a sense, shooting ourselves in the foot with every bottle we uncover? Especially one of a kind. Just a thought. What do you think?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Well said I agree


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> If you brought a $5000.00 bottle to the surface, would you take $3000.00 for it? No, you would want the 5 grand. But if you took the 3 grand, then, I'd say you shot everyone in the foot. Prices follow market sales and if you sell below market value then you're hurting the market price
> Kind of hard to say "no thanks to a potential sale even though you literally have nothing in it". I believe this is what's wrong with the economy. People that have nothing in what they are selling are living off the backs of people who do. Sometimes it's their entire saving lost to a card shuffle and put on the market for little to nothing. And why should we care? Because we could be next. I'm just saying... .
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Well phrased. Ebay is a problem. Bottles up for bid are worth so much more. Nobody bids on them. It happens all the time. Win a $150 bottle for a starting bid of $9.99! I am even guilty of this. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

brent little said:


> There was a huge dig in the mid 80's at the Dome site in Toronto. Six guys dug around 10000 plus early blob sodas and beers. The market in Ontario sodas tanked for a long period. i got back into it in2012 and it seems to be quite healthy if the bottle is fairly rare. They were known as the dream team. The only known H.Sprott flavoured beers where found here. Toronto stuff is still on the soft side for prices.I would think in the 45 years I have bought and sold bottles and jars the market still seems to be very good. But you have to collect "very good stuff " if you plan on being in it for the long run. I looked at a guys collection recently of novice entry level bottles and passed.


I remember that! I think it was on the news if I am correct. I wonder what percentage of the hoard was embossed. I can't seem to find anything from searching the internet. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Well phrased. Ebay is a problem. Bottles up for bid are worth so much more. Nobody bids on them. It happens all the time. Win a $150 bottle for a starting bid of $9.99! I am even guilty of this.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


If you want your prices to stay "as valued" then you must enlist the "NECESSARY EVIL" To preside over your industry. Know what I mean? 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> If you want your prices to stay "as valued" then you must enlist the "NECESSARY EVIL" To preside over your industry. Know what I mean?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Certainly do! Another term for competitive advantage.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Certainly do! Another term for competitive advantage.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Indeed sir and a hell of a step up to reach the backs of those that have a dreams of overcoming the bureaucracy. Let them show their wares and I'll tell them what it's worth and who may sell them. Know who said that? I did... Business owner for 30 yrs. I know because I'm a good listener. Never a follower... but a damn good listener. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Indeed sir and a hell of a step up to reach the backs of those that have a dreams of overcoming the bureaucracy. Let them show their wares and I'll tell them what it's worth and who may sell them. Know who said that? I did... Business owner for 30 yrs. I know because I'm a good listener. Never a follower... but a damn good listener.
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


That's cool.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Indeed sir and a hell of a step up to reach the backs of those that have a dreams of overcoming the bureaucracy. Let them show their wares and I'll tell them what it's worth and who may sell them. Know who said that? I did... Business owner for 30 yrs. I know because I'm a good listener. Never a follower... but a damn good listener.
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a quote from President Roosevelt.  I too have had my business 35 years.
My favorite business quote is, "Success is not final; failure is not fatal;it is the courage to continue that counts." Winston Churchill. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Mar 18, 2021)

Abel De Silva was one of the "Dream Team,I have bought bottles from at least three of the team. It was a once in a life time dig. He is on eBay his site is the deSilva Code I think. He has stuff on and nobody bids i hate trying to sell anything really good on eBay.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 18, 2021)

brent little said:


> Abel De Silva was one of the "Dream Team,I have bought bottles from at least three of the team. It was a once in a life time dig. He is on eBay his site is the deSilva Code I think. He has stuff on and nobody bids i hate trying to sell anything really good on eBay.


Couldn't find any user with that Ebay name.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Mar 19, 2021)

the_da_silva_code


----------



## brent little (Mar 19, 2021)

eBay.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 20, 2021)

brent little said:


> eBay.com


Great! Thanks for the reply. I'm checking out what is available in his store buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## American (Mar 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I was thinking the other day about all the bottles we as diggers find. Always bringing more to the surface. Value is determined by more than supply and demand I realize, but everytime another rare bottle surfaces does it decrease the value of the ones in collections already? Are we in a sense, shooting ourselves in the foot with every bottle we uncover? Especially one of a kind. Just a thought. What do you think?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I think the thrill and adventure of digging up buried treasure is at least half of the importance of the hobby.  Ebay has had a part in watering down prices a bit more than digging in my opinion.


----------



## Willington Glass (Mar 24, 2021)

There's a great book written by one of the hunters that discovered the _Arabia_.  It's called _Treasure In A Cornfield_ and is by Greg Hawley.
Mike


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 24, 2021)

American said:


> I think the thrill and adventure of digging up buried treasure is at least half of the importance of the hobby.  Ebay has had a part in watering down prices a bit more than digging in my opinion.


Do you keep a bottle diggers journal? People who find themselves digging the same privy they dug years ago could avoid all this.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 24, 2021)

Willington Glass said:


> There's a great book written by one of the hunters that discovered the _Arabia_.  It's called _Treasure In A Cornfield_ and is by Greg Hawley.
> Mike


Have you ever read this one? Good book for beginners. Good tips inside.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 




__





						The Field Guide to American Trash: The Hunt for Historical Treasures Underground and Underwater: Hepburn, Bram: 9781691301997: Amazon.com: Books
					

The Field Guide to American Trash: The Hunt for Historical Treasures Underground and Underwater [Hepburn, Bram] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Field Guide to American Trash: The Hunt for Historical Treasures Underground and Underwater



					www.amazon.com


----------



## willong (Mar 24, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Did you ever read that story on the paddle steamboat they dug up in the Mississippi flood plain that was stoked with still corked and full of contents bottles, some rare scroll flasks, that probably killed some prices.



*EDIT:* Sorry all, had I paged through the thread rather than replying right away to "Bottle 2 Rocks" I would have seen that you all know by now that he was indeed referring to the Arabia.

Are you referring to recovery of the Steamboat Arabia? (It was actually sunk on the Missouri River in 1856 and excavated from under 45 feet of silt, by then a farm field, 132 years later.)

The salvers did something very smart in my opinion: they housed the collection in a commercial museum--one bucket list attraction that I fully intend to visit--that has now operated for decades in Kansas City. Despite the quantity of artifacts recovered, as long as the collection is not broken up and sold piecemeal, such a find would only increase the value of existing similar artifacts. It would do so by increasing interest among the general public.

Bottle collecting, as I understand the history of the hobby, was a fairly obscure pursuit, mainly focusing on examples from antiquity, until excavations for an urban renewal project in Sacramento, CA in 1959 cut through old dump. Residents were actually allowed to dig the site, and the popularity of antique bottles skyrocketed. In the 1970's, bottle collecting was the third most popular collecting hobby in America.

Here's a tease from the Arabia collection:


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 24, 2021)

willong said:


> *EDIT:* Sorry all, had I paged through the thread rather than replying right away to "Bottle 2 Rocks" I would have seen that you all know by now that he was indeed referring to the Arabia.
> 
> Are you referring to recovery of the Steamboat Arabia? (It was actually sunk on the Missouri River in 1856 and excavated from under 45 feet of silt, by then a farm field, 132 years later.)
> 
> ...


I had this exact dream!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 24, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> If you brought a $5000.00 bottle to the surface, would you take $3000.00 for it? No, you would want the 5 grand. But if you took the 3 grand, then, I'd say you shot everyone in the foot. Prices follow market sales and if you sell below market value then you're hurting the market price
> Kind of hard to say "no thanks to a potential sale even though you literally have nothing in it". I believe this is what's wrong with the economy. People that have nothing in what they are selling are living off the backs of people who do. Sometimes it's their entire saving lost to a card shuffle and put on the market for little to nothing. And why should we care? Because we could be next. I'm just saying... .
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk



i would take 3 grand cash in a heartbeat.  Id rather make a quick sale and give a good deal than hold out for more money to keep dealers happy


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I was thinking the other day about all the bottles we as diggers find. Always bringing more to the surface. Value is determined by more than supply and demand I realize, but everytime another rare bottle surfaces does it decrease the value of the ones in collections already? Are we in a sense, shooting ourselves in the foot with every bottle we uncover? Especially one of a kind. Just a thought. What do you think?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I didn't realize that we were all doing this for the money!


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 24, 2021)

yacorie said:


> i would take 3 grand cash in a heartbeat.  Id rather make a quick sale and give a good deal than hold out for more money to keep dealers happy


Let's see what you've got so I can make some offers.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 24, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> I didn't realize that we were all doing this for the money!


The perfect answer.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 24, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Let's see what you've got so I can make some offers.



haha the jug I posted is a perfect example.  The “auction estimates” are much higher than a price I would take.

I sell bottles all the time for under market to get rid of them. I don’t have a pile of 5000 bottles so it’s not exactly an issue most of us deal with.

you collect beers - I have a bunch - once I unpack them again (flooded basement being fixed) I’ll show you what I’ve got


----------



## Len (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey RB, I have to add my 2 cents to your original question. To me, recovering bottles helps to save history. Many people have connections: family, locality, product loyalty, etc. that have been lost. I was a career educator and always had dug artifacts, especially bottles, connected to the lesson. They loved it. It held their attention and they learned. I sometimes give duplicate bottles to local historical societies. No biggie. Maybe the value of additional bottles lowers the value a small bit but so much more can be gained... Okay, I'll get off my soap box now...


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 24, 2021)

Len said:


> Hey RB, I have to add my 2 cents to your original question. To me, recovering bottles helps to save history. Many people have connections: family, locality, product loyalty, etc. that have been lost. I was a career educator and always had dug artifacts, especially bottles, connected to the lesson. They loved it. It held their attention and they learned. I sometimes give duplicate bottles to local historical societies. No biggie. Maybe the value of additional bottles lowers the value a small bit but so much more can be gained... Okay, I'll get off my soap box now...


My experience with the local historical society isn't good.  No more goodies will go to them.  They lost (so they say) the bottles I gave them.  They've burned their bridges as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Len (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi Uncle Bruce,

OUCH!  I understand your disappointment decision. If ever you change your mind have any future donations marked with an accession no. (Some now have a  bar code
like system.) and ask that the bottle, etc. be preserved to posterity. If really of high value, give a copy of the agreement to your lawyer. That should keep your donation from being lost to the next fundraiser fodder. I hope your lost donation resurfaces. They sometimes do. 
-- CT Len


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 25, 2021)

Len said:


> Hey RB, I have to add my 2 cents to your original question. To me, recovering bottles helps to save history. Many people have connections: family, locality, product loyalty, etc. that have been lost. I was a career educator and always had dug artifacts, especially bottles, connected to the lesson. They loved it. It held their attention and they learned. I sometimes give duplicate bottles to local historical societies. No biggie. Maybe the value of additional bottles lowers the value a small bit but so much more can be gained... Okay, I'll get off my soap box now...


Well said. I totally agree with a multitude of answers suggested. I value everyone's opinion. Your is no different! I never cared about the cash personally. It's the history that drew me to the hobby and so much more. Thanks for the reply. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 28, 2021)

yacorie said:


> i would take 3 grand cash in a heartbeat. Id rather make a quick sale and give a good deal than hold out for more money to keep dealers happy


Giving someone "A good deal" is Not a wise choice when your selling for profit. $2000.00 will affect anyone's bottom line, when you collect it. When you let it go you never miss it cause you never collected it. You say you don't want to keep the dealers happy? Guess what you probably sold to a dealer or an agent of one and boy are they gonna be mad when they sell that bottle and collect the profit.... " The money you left on the table"...
I'm just saying... 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yacorie (Mar 28, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Giving someone "A good deal" is Not a wise choice when your selling for profit. $2000.00 will affect anyone's bottom line, when you collect it. When you let it go you never miss it cause you never collected it. You say you don't want to keep the dealers happy? Guess what you probably sold to a dealer or an agent of one and boy are they gonna be mad when they sell that bottle and collect the profit.... " The money you left on the table"...
> I'm just saying...
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk



No - I’m not going to hold something I decide to sell just because it has more value.  

When I decide to sell something it.  If someone like yourself or a dealer wants to buy and resell - great - but I want fast sales because I’m normally selling to raise cash for a buy.  I know I’ve sold to dealers before but I responding specifically to the idea that my sale would soften the market


----------



## Willington Glass (Mar 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Have you ever read this one? Good book for beginners. Good tips inside.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...



I have.  Fun book and, like you said, some excellent tips.


----------



## matthew lucier (Apr 2, 2021)

yacorie said:


> No - I’m not going to hold something I decide to sell just because it has more value.
> 
> When I decide to sell something it. If someone like yourself or a dealer wants to buy and resell - great - but I want fast sales because I’m normally selling to raise cash for a buy. I know I’ve sold to dealers before but I responding specifically to the idea that my sale would soften the market


What you mean to say is you hope your one sale does not Soften the market. Think about this yacorie; Who are the people who make up the market? People who "sell" make up the market. They set the prices and adjust them according to sales. Now. If you sell an item that could be purchased else where say on the market and give a lower price then you've not only taken the customer from the market, there is a good chance of the market adjusting their prices to insure the sale of future items. Material items are only as valuable as the seller suggests. So, if I can buy the same bottle from you for half the price then why should I buy from the market and why shouldn't I expect to get a "deal' the next time I'm ready to purchase items.
My previous quote as this one should not be taken as a punch or accusation towards you, It is my opinion and a generalization of the topic at hand. I sincerely apologize for the misunderstanding of my quote or quotes. I have no quarrel with you nor do I know enough about you to say anything of your involvement in the market place.
I'm just saying.... 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yacorie (Apr 2, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> What you mean to say is you hope your one sale does not Soften the market. Think about this yacorie; Who are the people who make up the market? People who "sell" make up the market. They set the prices and adjust them according to sales. Now. If you sell an item that could be purchased else where say on the market and give a lower price then you've not only taken the customer from the market, there is a good chance of the market adjusting their prices to insure the sale of future items. Material items are only as valuable as the seller suggests. So, if I can buy the same bottle from you for half the price then why should I buy from the market and why shouldn't I expect to get a "deal' the next time I'm ready to purchase items.
> My previous quote as this one should not be taken as a punch or accusation towards you, It is my opinion and a generalization of the topic at hand. I sincerely apologize for the misunderstanding of my quote or quotes. I have no quarrel with you nor do I know enough about you to say anything of your involvement in the market place.
> I'm just saying....
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk



no offense taken at all. 
I stand by what I said and do it all the time.  When I decide to sell - I sell.  I sell $10 bottles for a $1-$2, and more expensixe ones for cheaper also.

Id rather sell a $100 bottle for $70 bucks - give another collector a deal and unload it right away.  I do it all the time.

I guess my point is I don’t care about the market.  I prefer both parties be happy.  I’m not going to go underwater on stuff I’ve paid for but that’s just how I am.

my point about auction houses was the same. When you ad in buyer and seller fees, even a place like hecklers is charging ~30% plus tax and shipping.
I’d rather sell something for much less money direct to a buyer - take out that 30% etc.  I don’t care at all whether that softens the market


----------



## yacorie (Apr 2, 2021)

And I should also mention I’m the same way when I buy.  I just decide if I like the bottle for the price and never worry about whether I’m paying $100 for an $80 bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

yacorie said:


> no offense taken at all.
> I stand by what I said and do it all the time.  When I decide to sell - I sell.  I sell $10 bottles for a $1-$2, and more expensixe ones for cheaper also.
> 
> Id rather sell a $100 bottle for $70 bucks - give another collector a deal and unload it right away.  I do it all the time.
> ...


Value of a bottle has to me nothing to do with what I can sell it for. In some settings it could bring much more to the right bidder. I think of estimated value as a guide to the value in ideal circumstances. Kind of like wholesale and retail prices. We got to make money somehow. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

I used to make a killing buying peoples tile. I would make my money, buying, picking up and delivering the materials.  Now that was when we used to be able to get a contractors discount. Now they give it to anybody. I dont get materials on a lot of jobs now. Not worth my time. So basically the scumbag stores in an attempt to sell more tile has screwed over the guys that install. They don't pay full price! Greed sucks. We are all affected by it in one way or another. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

